# blue cheeked goby



## Guest (Nov 1, 2011)

Does anyone have any experiance with this type of goby?

He is a chirpy little fellow but we have been reading up and they seem prone to perishing within 6months 

He spends most of his time sifting through the live sand and off the live rocks, but doesnt really bother with food we put in, I am hoping he is waiting for it to sink and then eat it as he sifts; The main reason they seem to die off is due to not eating properly, is it likely to be enough nutrition for him just from the sand? Or will he expend more energy than he absorbs by only eating this way!


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

What size tank is he in and how much live sand is there?


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2011)

hawksport said:


> What size tank is he in and how much live sand is there?


its roughly 300L (4ft x 2ftx1ft), with about 20kg of live rock in it (getting more) and about 3" of live sand...the OH has set it up so not sure exactly the quantity of sand.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

I wouldn't worry too much. I kept a 200 gall tank with 100kg of live rock and never fed anything.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2011)

Thanks! Its so hard cos we get different stories from what i read against the shop staff! Iv read online that they are hard, the book we have rates them as difficult but has no real info on that type, but the staff werent too concerned and wev got a bit of a rapour with them now!

Im totally green to fish keeping, and its really the OHs hobby, but hes new too...he kept and bred chamelions and bearded dragons before but its not the same really  He is totally loving setting it up, and doing all the water tests etc; and is doing well taking it slow but in the shop hes like a kid in the candy shop and forgets to research!!

He also reserved a blue fingered sea star which we have now read up on and seems doomed lol, luckily he is waiting another month before putting it in, and a few weeks til his green chromis shoal goes in... 



Is there a general rule on stock vs tank size...obviously we dont want to overcrowd!


----------



## sheppy (Aug 4, 2011)

One thing blue cheeks can be prone to is intestinal worms. You tend to see a lot that look like they have never fed. I used to have a pair, they fed taking the usual mix of frozen food bit still "wasted away". They tend to do a little better when there is live rock within the tank but for a very good sand sifter you cant go wrong with a watchman goby.


----------

